# Hello from Michigan



## BCPAlights (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone
I found this sight a while ago and have been learning lots! Im a junior in high school and work at our community/high school theater. Ive been on tech here for 3 years and working here for over a year. I mostly do lighting but occasionaly get bumped to sound when our student tech director decides he wants to run lights for a show. Im always looking for hints on lights, as we have no one to teach us here its all what we can think of. We recently acquired 11 Intelabeams, only 4 work currnetly. Although they are not ours we love them, but only when they work. Currently the control unit for them is stuck on standby and we belive somehow it has a bug of some sort. Well i guess thats it from now. Any help on the intellabeam control unit would be great!


----------



## Peter (May 26, 2005)

Hey Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

I have the special honor of being the first person to welcome you officially! Sounds like you got quite a load of intelabeams! Do you have any idea what is wrong with all the ones that arnt working? There are probably guys arround here who might be able to offer advice on them and the controlunit too... although I am not one of them! I have no experience with those kinda lights and really prefer sound anyway. 

Anyway, I am glad to hear that you have been learning alot! Now that you've been arround a while, feel free to make posts and help us all learn stuff too! Whenever you are wondering about something, there is a very good chance that someone else will be wondering about it too and just waiting for someone to ask so everyone can learn about it. 

I hope somone can help with your question! 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## BCPAlights (Jun 1, 2005)

For the past 2 weeks we have been working with the intellabeams trying to fix them, when we got them all the fuses were bad and we fixed that. We were able to use the fixtures and the control unit for about a month, and reacently went to turn them on to set up for a dance recital and the fixures came on and worked for about 20 seconds and then went on standby. We have attempted turning them on and off, changing personality modes, everthing that we can think of. Today I went to work on them and instead of just going to standby they worked then started to flash (the fixtures and standby) and then turned off. We have tried changing all the cables, that fixed the flashing. 
We are storing these units for a show that comes thru the theater every year, and today called them to see if they could help. He told us that they had been serviced for this problem last year, but aparently it was not fixed in its entirity. Has anyone else had this problem, they are the Intellabeam 700 HX and coresponding control unit.


----------



## avkid (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome again!!! What control protcol do they use, that might help get things started?

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## BCPAlights (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm preaty sure that its DMX-512 but will check when i get back to the theater.


----------

